# Please "like" our business!



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Below is a link to our web site and the boys just posted a new video. They are taking a class at a local Community College to learn now to run a small business. 
They need for more people to "like" their Facebook page for the business. If you have time and don't mind, please will you "like" their business page? Thank you. 


http://www.facebook.com/MeanwhileBackinSaluda

Check out the link above to see the newest Paddling video by Homeschool students. Chattooga Section IV is the river this time. Hope you enjoy the video. Two of these students will Paddle-Guide with Green River Adventures (http://greenriveradventures.com/) this summer. They had a great time learning to video and plan to make one video a month this summer. Hope you enjoy the video.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Liked  Looks like you have some interesting projects posted


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you! The boys are working to update the main web site. It is very out of date but the Facebook page is current. Thank you.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I just spent 30 minutes drooling over the pictures! I really enjoyed looking. Good luck to your boys...what an awesome opportunity.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

meanwhile said:


> Below is a link to our web site and the boys just posted a new video. They are taking a class at a local Community College to learn now to run a small business.
> They need for more people to "like" their Facebook page for the business. If you have time and don't mind, please will you "like" their business page? Thank you.
> 
> 
> ...


Done.

Pretty cool!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I was offline for a few days and am back now. The boys are out splitting firewood today for a neighbor. They are planning a new outdoor oven and will have photos up as it progresses. Thanks!


----------

